# XILS-LAb : SYN X2 Is On Sale !



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2022)

*XILS-LAb *: *SYN X2 * Is on Sale for *€99*. (Reg. €199.)

https://www.xils-lab.com/products/syn-x-p-134.html 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------

